# 7500 vs 5600



## Raley (May 18, 2019)

Right now i have the 5600 as my first camera and am overall very happy with it. I found a good deal on a 7500 and it would be nice to get it and let my girlfriend learn on the 5600. A Couple questions. 1. the 5600 is 24mp and the 7500 is 21mp. What gives? the 5600 is cheaper but has better image quality? or am i missing something? Also should i expect faster more accurate auto focus with the 7500?

Thank you for any information.


----------



## scaryloud (May 18, 2019)

Image quality isn't based on megapixels.  The D7500 has a lower count but vastly better low light performance with autofocus and noise.  Look at comparisons on dpreview.com

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 19, 2019)

To hammer that point home the D500 has 20.9 MP. And the 5600 does not have better IQ than the D500. The 7500 in addition to having a better sensor also has the Expeed 5 processor which is much faster than the Expeed 4 the D5600 has. And that's just the surface of the differences.


----------



## RVT1K (May 20, 2019)

Don't get hung up on the pixel count. Nikon's top-of-the-line camera, the D5, is "only" 20.8 Mp.

Its not how many pixels there are, its how good those pixels are. And no matter how many pixels you may have, put a crappy lens in front of them and all you get is a high-resolution, crappy shot. 

The only time having a huge amount of pixels helps is when you are blowing up your prints to poster-size or larger.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 20, 2019)

And if you shoot a lot of action. Missed framing or not enough lens? 45MP allows the freedom to crop heavily to make the shot w/o losing detail. I wouldn't rely on that but it's nice to have in your toolbox when needed.


----------



## greybeard (May 28, 2019)

Faster focus
much nicer viewfinder 
2 control wheels vs only one 
built in focusing motor so you can use older AF lenses
much much larger buffer.

This is all I can think of off the top of my head.  As others have written, don't get too hung up on MP.  24 vs 20.9 isn't enough to worry about.


----------



## ac12 (May 28, 2019)

I think the D7500 has the 20MP sensor and some of the AF technology from the D500, which is the premo DX sport/action camera.


----------



## Derrel (May 28, 2019)

7500 is a high,mid-level camera, 5600 is a high entry-level model.


----------



## Strodav (Jun 7, 2019)

The D7500 is a solid choice for an enthusiast.  Tilting touch screen, 8fps, great AF system, good low light performance (ISO 100-51,200), faster processor, same sensor as my D500.  Other bodies to consider are the D500, which is great for sports and wildlife at 10fps, but it's more expensive.  The other body to consider is the D7200, which is a real bargain right now.  The sensor (24mp) actually has a higher rating than the D500 and D7500, but a bit slower at 6fps.  At the end of the day, it's all about the glass and staying with the DX format gives you access to very good less expensive glass.  If you want to move to FF, look at the D750, but now the glass starts to get expensive.  Good luck.


----------



## amblerrace (Jun 9, 2019)

My D7500 rocks. I also have a D750 & a D800. The D7500 is much lighter but DX lenses are compatible with this camera. The only thing i do not like is your choice of F1 & F2 options.
I like center weighted on F1 & spot on F2. 
The D7500 needs a firmware upgrade to offer spot metering on F2. F1 offers both. That needs to be corrected. 
Contact Nikon & if enough complaints are received they may have a firmware upgrade.


----------



## Gregory M Watkins (Jul 17, 2019)

The side-by-side screen below illustrates the actual physical mass and size of the Nikon D5600 and also the Nikon D7500. The 2 cameras are given according to the relative size of theirs. 3 consecutive views from the front side, the top part, and the back side are shown. All width, height and level sizes are rounded to the closest millimeter.

The D5600 is obtained in 2 colors that are different (dark, red), even though the D7500 is only offered in black.

Size Nikon D5600 vs Nikon D7500
Compare D5600 versus D7500 top
Comparison D7500 or D5600 back In case the home view location (width x height) of the digital cameras is considered as an aggregate degree of the size of theirs, the Nikon D7500 is notably larger (eighteen percent) than the Nikon D5600. Furthermore, the D7500 is significantly heavier (fifty five percent) than the D5600. It's noteworthy in this context which the D7500 is dust-proof and splash, while the D5600 doesn't offer any corresponding weather-sealing.

The above mentioned weight and size comparisons are to some degree incomplete because they don't think about the interchangeable lenses that each of these cameras need. In this specific case, both cameras include similar lens mount, in order that they could utilize the same lenses. You are able to evaluate the optics offered in the Nikon Lens Catalog.

Regarding battery life, the D5600 gets 970 shots from its EN EL14a battery, even though the D7500 is able to capture 950 pictures on one charge of its EN EL15a power pack.

The table below summarizes the primary key physical specs of the 2 cameras alongside a broader range of comparators. If you wish to exhibit and also compare an additional camera duo, simply click the left or right arrow next to the video camera that you'd love to inspect. Alternatively, you are able to also make use of the CAM-parator to choose your camera combination among a greater number of choices.

The scale of the sensor inside a camera is among the key determinants of picture quality. A big sensor will typically have larger individual pixels offering far better low light sensitivity, offer wider dynamic range, and also have richer color depth than smaller pixels inside a sensor of similar technological generation. Additionally, a huge sensor digital camera is going to give the photographer additional creative choices when working with shallow depth-of-field to identify an issue from its background. On the downside, bigger sensors tend to be more expensive to produce and also often result in heavier and bigger lenses and cameras.

Both cameras under consideration feature an APS C sensor, nevertheless sensors differ somewhat in size. The sensor location in the D7500 is one % bigger. They nonetheless have the same format element of 1.5. Both cameras have a native aspect ratio (sensor width to sensor height) of 3:2.

Technology-wise, the D7500 utilizes a more sophisticated image processing engine (EXPEED five) than the D5600 (EXPEED four), with advantages for noise reduction, color accuracy, and processing speed.

Visit Here


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Sep 17, 2019)

Did you decide to purchase the Nikon D7500?  I am curious as to how you like it compared to the D5600.


----------



## Bryan J Jones (Sep 19, 2019)

The Nikon D5600 and D5500 are excellent cameras, and also I would suggest them for the great bulk of photographers, except for those that require better flash capabilities. For people that concentrate on events and action, the D7500 has several significant benefits and is the easiest method to go. The D7200 is more affordable compared to the D7500 and occupies an excellent middle ground, with higher resolution and rapid speeds, but less than matching the low light abilities of the D7500. In case you believe that the D7200 might be a good choice for you, have a look at our comparison of the D7500 and D7200.

*To summarize, you must buy the D5600 or D5500 if you:*

want an excellent, all around camera
want probably the highest resolution sensor for landscapes or any other detail critical work
shoot primarily with natural lighting (or hand flash)
need a front facing LCD display for vlogging or selfies
actually care about the mass of your camera want to cut costs to purchase the very best lenses possible! At Amazon, the current cost of the D5600 frame is currently: $496.95
Buy the D7500 if you:

shoot in light that is very low
shoot a lot of action, particularly in long bursts
use flash for fill or action, and need high speed sync
use Nikon's CLS and also wish to make use of the integrated command module
shoot macro (or some other target critical work) and have to make micro changes to the lenses of yours
shoot a great deal of video and want an easy headphone jack on the camera of yours or maybe 4K resolution do not have to be concerned about spending a bit more. At Amazon, the cost is currently: $896.95
For the benefit of simplicity I have attempted to concentrate on just the variations that, in the experience of mine, will in fact be important. You'll find, of course, many differences between the 2 cameras, although, and certain characteristics could be much more crucial to certain photographers. If you believe I have left out anything important, please be at liberty to tell me.
Homepage


----------



## wfooshee (Oct 9, 2019)

A couple of things missing from the D7500 that the D7000 through D7200 have, both of which I use frequently: dual memory slots, and the meter coupling ring for AI lenses. When shopping for my upgrade from my aging D7000 I was very surprised to find these missing from the D7500, and I went with an eBay D7200.


----------

